
Crypto is not cryptocurrency - ryanlol
http://cryptoisnotcryptocurrency.com/
======
andymoe
This is like the whole “don’t call them drones call them UAVs.” Thing in that
community a few years ago. Everyone still calls them Drones. Sorry, crypto
means crypto currency now.

